# How is anal compared to vaginal sex



## kanyeknievel

Im 19, ive had a girlfriend for six months last year and had sex with umm 6 different girls? I dont know, thats irrelevant but the point is i know what a vag feels like with and without a condom. I was just wondering why people think anal is so hot, and feels better. does it feel a lot better ? Whats the difference besides the tightness?

I've always wanted to try it, but never really lay it on a girl lol. 

Also, it does kinda skeev me out whta comes from there and if the girl isnt extremely clean at the time, not like she doesnt whipe or some shit, but im sure theres some shit, litteraly, lmao deep in ther maybe? and if the girl wasnt expecting to do it and it happened and i got shit on my dick, talk about awakrd and painful experience lmao

anyways asside from the jokes, whats your guys take?

and for girls, how the it feel better anal for you than vaginal. I mean if it feels that great u must love to take shits hahaha


----------



## DexysMidnightRuner

hahaha. well its not like your just fucking a girl and then stick it in. that would be painful imo. my boyfriend brought it up before hand and asked me. he says its tighter. i personally am not a big fan, i only really like doing it if im fucked up on ket or dope, but it can be hot sometimes. imo its something you work up to. 

for the "mess" part well usually you use a condom, because if you go from anal to vaginal sex there is alot of natural bacteria and it can cause an infection for the girl..not to gross you out. so generally you use a condom for anal, and then take it off when you go back to vag sex.

some girls like it, some dont. you just have to ask the person your gonna have sex with and see what she says. never just surprise her.


----------



## shahab6

because it's tighter it feels a lot better, and some people also have a fetish for it..


----------



## kanyeknievel

well yeh obviously u cant just slam it in their lmao, cant imagine how painful that would be.

but yes i can tell it would be tighter. I just dont see how it can be different feeling than a vagina rather than the titness. But i guess maybe its something you just have do to know


----------



## MrClin

Only the entry point is tighter, IMO. I dig anal....It feels a little weird too. I'm surprised by the number of women I've been with, who actually enjoy it


----------



## q6m

extremely tight, possibly to the point of being uncomfortable.  lube didnt help a lot.  i didn't like it, and neither did the gf.  probably a one-time thing.


----------



## GenericMind

The physical sensation pales in comparison to the mental satosfaction of a woman giving you what just might be the most personal part of her entire body.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^there it is.


----------



## psy_fairee

My boy loves it, he claims its tighter and heaps warmer which in term makes him come alot faster and harder.
I don't mind it, once we get going it feels good but initial entry is yes a tad painful, no matter how many times I have done it. We save it or special occaisions and always discuss it before we do it so there are no nasty surprises.


----------



## Silenced

When my husband and I first got together, all we had was anal sex.  
He loves it, but after awhile it gets more annoying than anything because if I don't do it everyday.....  I've got to get used to it again.... ya know... stretch it...


----------



## SuperPump250

Ass, the new vagina.


----------



## morpher001

overrated


----------



## versd

im not a fan, but i'll do it if the girl likes it. 

i dont see the big appeal really, its messier and usually more awkward, if i had a choice i wouldnt.

everyones different though and i think GM nailed one of the main reasons - domination, submission etc


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I was telling this girl the 3 reasons why I like assfucking, and I shall tell you them now, in order of significance - 

1) If done attentitively and introducing it slowly enough where they can get used to having a dick their ass, (many )a girl can usually cum much harder and faster through anal than vaginal sex.

2) You have this psychological thing, where as the person fucking them in the ass, you have a lot of power - the balance between pleasure and intense pain can shift so quickly, it's really beautiful to get it just right, and be able to pound away knowing she's enjoying it so much, and you can both be in the moment.

3) It's a bit tighter...not much though.


----------



## kittyfairy85

I know girls who like anal. But I am not one of them. Even when it dosent hurt it dosent feel great. Guys do not want to do it right. Which I mean not just gentley but safely as well. All though reall if you asked me I would tell you I want I guy who knows how to stimulate the clitoris. Weather it be tounge of fingers. That is where my orgasiom is and allways be.


----------



## augustaB

I don't know about vaginal as I haven't got a vagina but receiving anal is just delicious (for me at least). 

I didn't always enjoy it though and my taste for it grew with time.


----------



## versd

i personally dont prefer it - but if she does, i dont have a problem with it at all. comes down to personal preference, and for many it can be an acquired thing


----------



## masta.spliffz

I find it feels like nothing, yeah it's tight, but there's really not much sensation for me (I'm the dude in the relationship, just so you know). I like doing it 'cause the reaction it gets from my lady is just amazing. She could cum just from that, and if I'm just fingering or going down on her, a finger in the ass can make her cum like THAT. It really depends on the person, hope this helps.

Just remember, for anything more than a finger, you need some thick lube, not just on your dick, but put it on your finger and sort of swirl it around, and start very slowly. Communication is key  (no, but seriously)


----------



## bighooter

It turns me on knowing that a girl is a filthy little wh0re for letting someone violate daddys little girl up the back passage where poo comes out of.

It is ultimately by far the dirtiest act your sweet little princess madame can offer


----------



## belladoll

omg anl hurts like hell omg 
so iv never done it but we have tried 
a freken finger didnt even make it in at all 
Imagen that huge freken dick hell no its not going anywhere


----------



## Mariposa

I've tried it 3 times in my 30 years.  Two different partners (not at once).  It took a ridiculous amount of alcohol.

I wanted to like it but it just was not happening.  It wasn't gross, I was freshly showered.  

Not opposed to a finger or well-placed tongue (would not rim a dude though).


----------



## Apostacious

Very stinky, ime, even after the anal cavity has been thoroughly douched.


----------



## Arnold

bighooter said:


> It turns me on knowing that a girl is a filthy little wh0re for letting someone violate daddys little girl up the back passage where poo comes out of.
> 
> It is ultimately by far the dirtiest act your sweet little princess madame can offer


:D lol


----------



## kittyfairy85

Ive been haveing anal sex since I was sixteen. Every guy I have been with seems to have fetish for it. Women are tighter back there thats why alot of guys like it. My maine issue with anal sex is guys don't want to where condoms or they dont want change condoms every time they switch condoms every time they go to the anus to vagina. I was with a partner switch back and fourth like 10 times without ever changing condoms. I since then learned that this is a dangerous practice. There is bacteria in the anus that dose not belong in the vagina. Just because you can't see it dose it mean its not there. A women can get an infection or pelvic inflamation this way. Vaginal all the way especially in the right but comfortable posistion. In fact when he found out I was on the pill he stopped using condoms all togeather. That is part of the reason why I broke things off with him.  Its amazing I didn't get an infection but I didn't.


----------



## MySecret

Anal sex is like the tightest pussy that you ever fucked, or will fuck, except it's not a pussy. Make sure she is cool with it. Start with a finger to get her comfortable... then add another when she loosens up some. You'll feel it. Make sure she takes a shit before you guys start, or you'll be poking poo with your dick. It can come out covered in shit. After you've got 2 or 3 fingers in her ass and it feels ready and ripe, work your dick into her butt. Go slow or you can fuck their asshole up. I would imagine that stitches in the poo hole are not fun. 

After you do it, you kinda crave it... and pussy becomes a last resort.


----------



## maxalfie

*not worth it*

I have had anal sex about 3 times in the past with an ex girlfriend,I was dying to try it after watching too many porn films. 
Gotta say it was ok but nothing special didn't feel that different to me. It was more of a mental turn on knowing that she was letting me fuck her up the arse.


----------



## DOB

the difference is that you will have dick covered in shit rather than natural lubrication... whatever floats your boat


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ hahaha...hardly ever.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I used to fantasize about doing it for so long, but when my girlfriend finally let me I was disappointed. It was tight to the point where it hurt my dick, and I had to go in so slowly and gently that it just wasn't worth it.

My girlfriend does like a couple of fingers up her ass while she is being pleasured, but she didn't get much pleasure out of having my dick up her ass either. We only did it a couple of times, but I have no desire to do it again.


----------



## Juicy Lucy

^^ Yeah me too - Plus I felt a bit sick while doing it, bits of poo on your cock, not for me.

But as Keith Lemon says " Smash er back doors in "


----------



## rincewindrocks

Only did it once, but it really didnt feel that different...like some other people have said, its a mental thing, and i never push for it with a girl...im big enough (and with piercings) where ive hurt girls when fucking them in their vagina, not worth the risk of tearing their anus as well


----------



## lola

I'm a girl - I really enjoy it and can have quite a strong orgasm this way.

For me there's a physical element, I kinda feel it hits the back of my G-spot or something, it just makes me really wet and turned on. I know some girls who get no pleasure out of it, so it's to do with the girl's anatomy.

The other part is learning to relax. A girl can only enjoy it if she learns to relax that part of her body, it then stretches and is no longer too tight for the man. However entry is almost always a little painful or uncomfortable - it's always better if I've had a couple of orgasms first and I'm really turned on, but sometimes it's good to feel violated when I'm not quite ready...

Psychologically, and what with the brain being the biggest sex organ... there's the element of being dominated or "owned", I've had vaginal sex with lots of men but anal with very few. I really have to trust the man because there's potential to inflict damage or a lot of pain, so it feels very intimate - in a funny sort of way more so than vaginal sex. And it's dirty and taboo and naughty. The (very rare btw) potential for a little messiness is also part of the vulnerability of the person being fucked, and knowing your partner doesn't care is also very intimate... but hey, I'm a twisted dirty wh0re


----------



## christiger

wait are we talking about receiving? pretty rough my first time. i enjoy it now though.


----------



## masta.spliffz

lola said:


> Psychologically, and what with the brain being the biggest sex organ... there's the element of being dominated or "owned", I've had vaginal sex with lots of men but anal with very few. I really have to trust the man because there's potential to inflict damage or a lot of pain, so it feels very intimate - in a funny sort of way more so than vaginal sex. And it's dirty and taboo and naughty. The (very rare btw) potential for a little messiness is also part of the vulnerability of the person being fucked, and knowing your partner doesn't care is also very intimate... but hey, I'm a twisted dirty wh0re



That's kinda profound in a really corny way, but very true. I mean yeah in the off chance of making a bit of a mess, any one would be grossed out, but when you can just brush it off, that's comfort.


----------



## Unbreakable

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ hahaha...hardly ever.



I once had a girl shart on my dick and me after a good ol' session of back door loving... the girl was totally embarrassed, i took it like a champ like it was no biggy because if i made a scene the backdoor would never open again... glad i have a strong stomach  i took it like a champ, washed myself off in the shower along with the girl and went back to work.... she was just happy i didn't bug, i was telling her the whole time its okay it happens, totally normal(she was new to the backdoor loving).... we went for another round after the shower.... It is all about how you play your cards when they dealt


----------



## mashmetaller

Im a guy and I dont actually like anal sex, which seems weird as every guy I know who have done it seem to love it.

I've only done anal with 2 different girls, and both times I found it to actually kinda hurt my cock as it was too tight, and also neither girl seemed to be really enjoying it. To me the biggest turn on in the world is my partner loving what Im doing to them and both times the girls seemed kinda in pain and not enjoying it. 

Maybe if I was with a girl who loved it Id enjoy it, but that's never happened yet. To be honest I dont see what the big fuss is all about.


----------



## greenberryhaze

Enema to avoid complications ftw.


----------



## pofacedhoe

it feels good to recieve as a man, but if you are the one fucking make sure its someone with a healthy bowel and unless you go bareback you feel nothing. without a condom doggy style its the warmest softest thing your cock can feel, smoother than a great blowjob. with a condom its really just for the recievers pleasure.


----------



## Unbreakable

Lick it before you stick it


----------



## DoUbLeYoU

For anyone who's received anal, did u have to take a huge shit afterwards?


----------



## Apostacious

^Generally, it's kinda sensitive afterwards... but, it really matters if a condom was used or not.  It's not like your body just absorbs spooge...


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

Just saying, if you're sticking something up your partner's ass, turn about is fair play.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Never tried it. Asked several girls ive been with & most have said no way, not gonna happen. There was 2 girls that were kinky & willing but I just dont find it appealing, altho never tried it, I rather do the vagina or get a bj.......


----------



## lola

DoUbLeYoU said:


> For anyone who's received anal, did u have to take a huge shit afterwards?



Ahhh well you see the secret is to take a shit _before_, so your bowel is nice and empty and ready to take that cock in... though I've found myself in situation where I got jumped without prior warning and didn't get to, ahem, prepare, and nothing terrible happened...


----------



## GenericMind

greenberryhaze said:


> Enema to avoid complications ftw.



You can buy disposable ones at most pharmacies for under a buck.


----------



## Lysis

Escher's Waterfall said:


> Just saying, if you're sticking something up your partner's ass, turn about is fair play.



haha, I've never done anal, but every dude I've dated has asked or tried to "slip" it in during the deed. LOL When a dude asks, I usually say "Sure, as long as I can shove a dildo up yours" and it results in a "No." LOL Outgoing only for me. I did attempt it once, and didn't finish...it hurt and totally killed my mood. I've done the popping of the cherry when I lost my virginity and never ever want to go through pain and blood or whatever else is involved with sex ever again.


----------



## lola

Lysis said:


> haha, I've never done anal, but every dude I've dated has asked or tried to "slip" it in during the deed. LOL When a dude asks, I usually say "Sure, as long as I can shove a dildo up yours" and it results in a "No." LOL Outgoing only for me. I did attempt it once, and didn't finish...it hurt and totally killed my mood. I've done the popping of the cherry when I lost my virginity and never ever want to go through pain and blood or whatever else is involved with sex ever again.



Lol just as well you've never met my boyfriend, he loves a dildo up his ass so it sure wouldn't stop him from sodomising me as regularly as he does! :D


----------



## GenericMind

I let my ex do it once. It hurt.


----------



## Escher's Waterfall

Lysis said:


> haha, I've never done anal, but every dude I've dated has asked or tried to "slip" it in during the deed. LOL When a dude asks, I usually say "Sure, as long as I can shove a dildo up yours" and it results in a "No."



Dump 'em.  Really.

[Unsolicited advice time!]

Everyone has their own kinks.  That's fine.  The mark of a healthy adult relationship is that if you're willing to engage in your partner's kinks even if it's not your thing, your partner should be willing to do the same.  And hey, if you really care about the person, you tend to want to make them happy, which includes stuff you aren't really into, but makes your partner extremely satisfied.

So if you're willing to do something for your partner and he or she isn't willing to do the same if you want it, then there's a problem.  Think about it.  You're dating someone.  You're willing to do [extremely kinky, weird sex act] for them, but they aren't willing to do [an equivalently kinky, extremely weird sex act] for you.  What does that say about the relationship?

Either your partner's treating you as an object, instead of a person, or you have wildly incompatible sexuality.


----------



## Whodathunkit

Escher's Waterfall said:


> Dump 'em.  Really.
> 
> [Unsolicited advice time!]
> 
> Everyone has their own kinks.  That's fine.  The mark of a healthy adult relationship is that if you're willing to engage in your partner's kinks even if it's not your thing, your partner should be willing to do the same.  And hey, if you really care about the person, you tend to want to make them happy, which includes stuff you aren't really into, but makes your partner extremely satisfied.
> 
> So if you're willing to do something for your partner and he or she isn't willing to do the same if you want it, then there's a problem.  Think about it.  You're dating someone.  You're willing to do [extremely kinky, weird sex act] for them, but they aren't willing to do [an equivalently kinky, extremely weird sex act] for you.  What does that say about the relationship?
> 
> Either your partner's treating you as an object, instead of a person, or you have wildly incompatible sexuality.





^^This.

I've only done anal with dudes(3 times total receiving the rest giving*which I prefer*) and girls(only vaginal). I think there should definitely be a quid pro quo. It's only fair, after all...


----------



## DOB

who thinks anal sex is stupid disgusting sick and completly wrong hands up


----------



## rincewindrocks

nah...might not be my cup of tea, but live and let fuck is what i say


----------



## DOB

rincewindrocks said:


> nah...might not be my cup of tea, but live and let fuck is what i say



I think the same,I know there are people that have bonner when someone shit in their mouth,the anal sex people are same in my opinion... whatever works for them but it makes me puke,thats all


----------



## Apostacious

To those that espouse the use of enemas: enemas irritate the anal cavity, and generally tend to add to a greater likelihood of chafing to occur.  The best idea of course, is to make sure that you went poo several hours beforehand, fasted, and shortly cleaned the area in a shower.  But, an enema always irritates the skin from my knowledge.


----------



## Apostacious

DOB said:


> who thinks anal sex is stupid disgusting sick and completly wrong hands up



Hmm... you probably don't think too highly of gay and bisexual men, eh?  How wonderful.


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

shahab6 said:


> because it's tighter it feels a lot better, and some people also have a fetish for it..




That would be me! Love me some round brown!


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

DOB said:


> who thinks anal sex is stupid disgusting sick and completly wrong hands up



After seeing your location I realized why you feel that way. Either way hell no, I think its the opposite  of everything you think. I love it.. Cant get enough really.. Neither can my girl..haha


----------



## DOB

Apostacious said:


> Hmm... you probably don't think too highly of gay and bisexual men, eh?  How wonderful.



thats different,they dont have very much to choose from.Its still fucking sick but its not their fault,not like when normal man want this


----------



## DOB

DwnSouthPillPopper said:


> After seeing your location I realized why you feel that way. Either way hell no, I think its the opposite  of everything you think. I love it.. Cant get enough really.. Neither can my girl..haha



good luck then, enjoy the choco hole


----------



## Apostacious

DOB said:


> thats different,they dont have very much to choose from.Its still fucking sick but its not their fault,not like when normal man want this



I see what you're getting at.  Yes, anal sex is dirty, but fucking sick?  That's a pretty loaded term.  I would save such a term for rape, torture or murder, not consensual anal sex.


----------



## DOB

Apostacious said:


> I see what you're getting at.  Yes, anal sex is dirty, but fucking sick?  That's a pretty loaded term.  I would save such a term for rape, torture or murder, not consensual anal sex.



ok,its not sick,but it is little bit sad.All the bacteria that lives there,its dirty stinky disgusting poo shit crap diahera rotten junk methane  funk filthy skunk place


----------



## The-Future

My mate did it once and he said it smelt bad, really bad. I've been put off ever since.


----------



## iskalla

GenericMind said:


> The physical sensation pales in comparison to the mental satosfaction of a woman giving you what just might be the most personal part of her entire body.



yeah, this.

vaginas feel better. they are tight all the way to the end. asses have a tight opening but loosen up further in. and you also dont have that smell of shit that often times acompanies anal sex. pull out, gape, SMELL, eww.


----------



## ghostofnewriver

*The pleasure of anal sex is derived from many things. Doing something "nasty" appeals to many people, especially about sex. Doing something different to spice up a sex life that has become something of a bore can be part of it. And the physical sensations available during anal sex are uniquely different from anything else. The rectum is lined with nerve endings, some of which signal the brain to 'reward' you with good feelings when stimulated. It is quite possible to hit a woman's g-spot during anal sex as well. Theres is only a thin membrane between the anal cavity and vagina, and alot of women can get off during anal sex. My gf achieves "squirts" with anal sex coupled with clitoral stimulation from a bullet.

It all boils down to not being too uptight about trying different positions and methods. *


----------



## augustaB

Apostacious said:


> To those that espouse the use of enemas: enemas irritate the anal cavity, and generally tend to add to a greater likelihood of chafing to occur.  The best idea of course, is to make sure that you went poo several hours beforehand, fasted, and shortly cleaned the area in a shower.  But, an enema always irritates the skin from my knowledge.



I think the rule is not to use additives. Just use water, possibly with a couple of spoonfuls of salt in it. 
An enema will tend remove the mucous that coats the intestine, but the use of a suitable lube will more than compensate for this. 

I agree that chemical enemas - so called fleet enemas - may cause irritation. 

On the other hand the confidence that you are not going to make a mess during sex and the consequent relaxation greatly outweighs the other considerations I think.


----------



## Wadsworth

Not too fond of it. Uncomfortable in the sense that it feels like I'm taking a backwards shit. Whenever my boyfriend sticks so much as a finger up, I can't help but freeze. Can't even move, it's such an inhibiting, awkward feeling.


----------



## pofacedhoe

DOB said:


> who thinks anal sex is stupid disgusting sick and completly wrong hands up



who thinks your attitude is backwards and scared of being open to new things?

ever had someone suck your dick?

you need to get out more and live a little.

you probably think about anal sex all day long anyway...


----------



## Noodle

Let's try to keep focused on the topic at hand and not on a particular person or view.

Any further off topic back and forth bantering will be removed.


----------



## asleepysheep

For me (female) I love anal sex with the right person.  I have done it before with the "wrong" people (the kind of dude that will be all "oops" and ram it in there with no warning/guys I have not been monogamous with that don't care if I am not enjoying it) and they were all up there with the worst sex experiences I have ever had .  BUT it is amazing with someone you can trust and who will move at your pace.  The key is to relax.  And the orgasm is not even able to COMPARE with any other.  It is from another world.  When I have anal sex it is just like an amazing rush and... I can't even explain it.  It just like a whole body sigh.  Expecially when the sex gets rough.  So good.  Just thinking about it makes me want it now.


----------



## FerreNoctem

Both me and the girl were way too impatient to have her get warmed up ...... she begged for it already while I was trying to work in one finger, and I happily obliged.  It hurt her way too much for it to work out


----------



## verso

It's not all that new and exciting to me anymore. I feel like, at one time, I almost had an anal sex _fetish._ I wanted to give it to a girl in her pooper, bad, and then once I did, meh...

It was all right, but it isn't something I'd fantasize about. I was more surprised that _she_ enjoyed it. I wasn't expecting that _at all..._


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

EXACTLY WHAT GM SAID .....its SUCH a turn on when a girl will LET U GO THERE ....it may be a little tighter but it lacks the WARMTH softness of the VAG IMO


----------



## A Blind Guy

I love the butthole. I do not know why. 
I finally got to fuck my chick in the ass and that was awesome. 

She also likes it. She had never done anything to her back door until I came around, and now she likes anal. So that's cool.

I think most of the attractiveness is that... I'm inside my girls ass. And there's her pussy, just sitting there, looking so pretty, not getting penetrated, but just sitting there, perched on some balls. The idea of it is very attractive.

Anyone else like eating their girls ass or just me.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

*Learned to absolutely LOVE IT*

LOVE IT. My boyfriend tried to talk me into it before I was on birth control, because he hated condoms and refused to use spermicide. The first... 10 times... It hurt like hell, made me feel used, raped and strangely turned on. He'd look into my eyes and say "I'm so sorry, I don't want to hurt you" but when I made him stop he'd get upset with me. 

after the tenth or so time, I started to actually enjoy it. I never got much out of vaginal sex, it was nice, but it never felt amazing. Anal, once I got used to it, is absolutely amazing. But it takes time to get used to, and you can never "dive right in". It takes a good amount of fingering to loosen her up, and I'm sure some guys are thinking "I'd put my d*ck in there but I'm not putting my hands in there!" it is sooo worth it, if you can get over the "ewwwie" factor.

I was always nervous that there would be a mess, but we just keep a towel nearby, and my boyfriend understands that shit happens... Hehe, Sorry, couldn't resist...he always gives me a few minutes of privacy to "get myself ready", and it's a good idea for you to finger yourself to make sure youre clean, so you aren't spending the entire time worrying about it instead of enjoying the best sex you'll ever have. Also, my boyfriend and I have an agreement- if he ever makes fun of me for a mess during anal sex, he won't get to do it again. 

Now, sadly, I'm on birth control, and he wants to go back to vagnial sex. It doesn't feel the same for me, so we compromised. He gets a few minutes of frontal sex, while I wait impatiently for him to finish in my ass. He has turned me into an anal whore!

I wouldn't recommend anal sex with a stranger. It takes more time and tenderness than vaginal sex. And, its more "personal" than vaginal sex, and even with the man i love it makes me feel dirty and whorish (not that im complaining!) but it would be a bad feeling with a stranger. Its hard to have an anal "quickie", but if you do it often enough you won't need to loosen up every time. Start out with lots of lube, but as you get more experienced I found it feels better with less- you can can actually feel -him- rather than a bunch of wet squishiness.


----------



## girlgone11

I have done it sometimes it was good sometimes not I do not prefer it


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat

being a guy i wouldn't know how anal sex feels compared to vaginal sex, but i know prefer fucking a chick in her lady hole.


----------



## Lustmord

Fucking a girl in her ass is amazing -- but she has to be clean.


----------



## mikehunt

tight as a vice! it is a project tho, ya know the whole ass enema and such.  Condoms make clean-up easier, but he best part is if the chick digs it and wants a DP kinda thing, like a vibe or dildo in the pussy!  now thats some fun stuff.  not frequent enough for me tho


----------



## here lies paul

agreed^ a guy who knows how to work the clit is all needed, most of my stimulation comes from when my boyfriend pleases that area.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I was previously kinda grossed out by the thought but recently I've become very turned on by the thought. My girlfriend said she'd quite like to try it but has to be drunk or otherwise inebriated, 'cause she's scared it'll hurt too much otherwise. To be honest, I'd rather like to wait for a moment when she's quite decently out of it on something, both because I don't want to hurt her, and because I want her to enjoy it (and I also might want to enjoy some in the future). I'm a little worried it might hurt her to be honest, 'cause we sometimes have to stop having vaginal intercourse because she says it's starting to hurt.


----------



## D n A

I was told that it's tighter at the entrance, but opens up inside - whereas the vagina is usually about the same tightness throughout. I didn't find it AS pleasurable, but if it was done the right way it didn't feel bad, either. I think the fact that it was something that's sort of 'taboo' also made it more pleasurable because anything that's slightly taboo is a turn on for me. Some positions made it so that it was painful instead of enjoyable, or so I found.


----------



## the_ketaman

I am gay and my ex had a wife before he realized he was gay and he says fucking ass is 10x tighter and better. Obviously I wouldnt know about vaginas(lol) but I do know you need plenty of lube if you plan on going the back door, if you can get Amyl(rush, poppers etc from sex shop....research first! dont use with a bad heart) its what I and a lot of the gay community use to make it a lot easier, it does something like dilate the blood vessels in the rectum/sphincter causing it to loosen up and make things a lot easier and more pleasureable for the one copping it. If your into toys then thats an idea too, go from smaller to larger until the toys your using are the size or close to the size of the guys dick.

Anal can be extremely pleasureable for the reciever as well as the giver whether they be male or female you just have to go the right way about it, and take it slow at first or they will be turned off it forever like I nearly was.


----------



## ambigroove

I honestly dont care for it.   My ex used to want it sometimes so i did it with her but not because i wanted to.  It might be tighter but i prefer the feeling of a wet vagina.


----------



## sam5454

I guess the reasons when the men will like to fuck ass will be If the girl already has a wide opened vagina or You would have fucked so much that even ur head could be inserted in her \/. cheers!!


----------



## Lucylovesmolly1

You signed up to bl and opened a 3 year old thread to say that.


----------



## Teabag Johnny

I think the anus can make strides to tighten up a lot quicker than the vagina after a session of intercourse. I could be wrong, who knows...


----------



## deano88

I find it too tight and not all that comfortable. my ex gf had quite a tight pussy anyway so it wasn't so bad, I used to love going down on her first tho i'd take my time to tease her with my tongue and lick all over sucking on the clit and ticking it with the tip off my tongue whilst finger fucking her really lick it good and get my face right up in it, I took pride in putting lots of effort into it and licked her everywhere so she wouldn't be expecting where my tongue would be nex. I loved it and when she came her legs would seize up almost crushing my head and her body would shake like crazy, eyes would be rolling and she's be feeling her whole body in pleasure. used to get me so turned on and when I stick it in it would feel so warm and soaking wet it was amazing.

rather get down on a chick than anal any day (depending on the vagina cuz some are not so nice to eat lol)


----------



## Erikmen

deano88 said:


> I find it too tight and not all that comfortable. my ex gf had quite a tight pussy anyway so it wasn't so bad, I used to love going down on her first tho i'd take my time to tease her with my tongue and lick all over sucking on the clit and ticking it with the tip off my tongue whilst finger fucking her really lick it good and get my face right up in it, I took pride in putting lots of effort into it and licked her everywhere so she wouldn't be expecting where my tongue would be nex. I loved it and when she came her legs would seize up almost crushing my head and her body would shake like crazy, eyes would be rolling and she's be feeling her whole body in pleasure. used to get me so turned on and when I stick it in it would feel so warm and soaking wet it was amazing.



This!


----------



## wildweasel

It's generally tighter, but in my experience after you've been in it a while it doesn't feel much different than a vagina. It's more a psychological thing than a physical thing, especially if she likes to feel naughty. It is uncomfortable to some girls, and that's usually a boner killer for me, even if she hasn't asked me to stop. It's no big loss if you don't get to do it I.m.o. And if you have a um, messy experience...you probably won't want it much after that anyway.


----------



## Jayman

Pussy feels better than ass, unless the pussy is not tight.
Ass feels like pussy without the resistance, it doesnt end unless your about 20-30 feet and can curve.

I like pussy that is stupid turned on. Get nice and swolen.


----------



## BrandonInWI

*Prefer Anal *

It's been a VERY long time since I fucked pussy or ass (I mostly bottom for boys), but in my opinion there are a lot of factors!   Some girls are like a barrel of wet grapes and too loose, some are tight.  From my experience, all guys are tight lol!  So guys win here in my opinion!  Some girls smell bad, some don't.  Some boys are messy, some are not, depending on how much planning takes place yes anal generally requires some planning lol.  My diet is high in fiber and I am very clean, and do an enema to clean myself out and use toys to test things out lol before fucking, but not all guys are so metrosexual lol so in general pussy has the advantage here!   Both feel great really - but sex is not a purely physical thing if u ask me - there needs to be an emotional connection so for me its men I like their strength and passion.  Guess I should top more then I would have a better answer lol!   
Kisses,
Brandon
xoxo


----------



## sincity boy

I try to fuck every chick in the ass. 97% success. Its all about starting slow and makeing her comfortable. Anal sex is so hot and dirty. Its a mission to conqure and please.


----------



## Lucylovesmolly1

sincity boy said:


> I try to fuck every chick in the ass. 97% success. Its all about starting slow and makeing her comfortable. Anal sex is so hot and dirty. Its a mission to conqure and please.




Pfft... 97 percent lol damn teach me to be as cool as you srsly.


----------



## silas GUY

kanyeknievel said:


> well yeh obviously u cant just slam it in their lmao, cant imagine how painful that would be.
> 
> but yes i can tell it would be tighter. I just dont see how it can be different feeling than a vagina rather than the titness. But i guess maybe its something you just have do to know



cant just slam it in their  Really cuz thats the only way i have done it ! slam that shit literally


----------



## silas GUY

sincity boy said:


> I try to fuck every chick in the ass. 97% success. Its all about starting slow and makeing her comfortable. Anal sex is so hot and dirty. Its a mission to conqure and please.



97 % ha maybe you should get a calculator


----------



## deano88

sincity boy said:


> I try to fuck every chick in the ass. 97% success. Its all about starting slow and makeing her comfortable. Anal sex is so hot and dirty. Its a mission to conqure and please.



Are you jay from the inbetweeners? lol


----------



## ATLL765

Always kinda wanted to try it, but if it ended with any bit of a mess I'd have to bathe in bleach for days before I felt clean again.


----------



## paranoid android

I've had anal with maybe 6 or 7 different women i have had over the years and i do admit to having a thing for it especially if the woman is really into it. My ex was really into anal sex and i was more then happy to oblige as she had the most lovely ghetto booty ever. She was just tight enough where it felt totally fucking unbelievably awesome for both of us but not tight enough to hurt her as long as i took it slow. Another plus is that it often takes me a long time to get off during vaginal sex if i am on alot of opiates which can be a bitch and i have given up on getting off a few times cause i just got too worn out and sore as did the woman i was with. But with anal sex i can be almost nodding and still able to get off.

 I have thankfully never run into any messy problems yet.


----------



## baggerr

Well I'm an ass and leg man 100% Small butts slender legs drives me nuts lol I like anal and because I like how some asses look it ads to it and I love it. Also something about fucking a chick in the ass, is a turn on  Pussy is  good too but Given the choice of door #1 or door #2.... 2 it is 
Its a little tighter but its more that it just feels different than the pussy. 
only thing is it must be clean which means she's gotta take care of that before the sex starts. I've had a harder time trying to get a chick to do that than to fuck in the ass. They're like oh that's gross, no fucking your ass with shit in it is gross.
After they do it the realize it loosens them up a little


----------



## baggerr

Just clean out, it doesnt need makeup and eye liner, really  We like it just how it is LOL
its really not that big of a deal. You can get a really nice shower head thing that works great or buy on of those large suction bulbs. Take care of business like normal, then hop in the shower fill up release in the cammode do that a few times until water comes out clean. 2 - 3 times and in the process your ass gets a little relaxed and stimulated from doing that. One important thing is when you let it go, you gotta let it go or anything thats still solid wont exit


----------



## augustaB

The main difference in sensation for you when you are the insertive partner (the top) is that the sphincter ring feels tight around your cock. 
The tip of your cock is less firmly enclosed. 
It feels nicer if the person you are fucking is clean inside. If not you might feel hard pieces on your cock, which spoils things a bit. 
Another thing to do is to squirt lube inside the other person this makes the rectum more moist feeling like a vagina. 
If you want to feel more get your partner to try and squeeze you out once you are inside. 
This give you nice feelings and your partner too. 
After fucking for a while (several minutes at least) the anal sphincters will tend to relax and the arse will feel more like a vagina.


----------



## GuDneZ

Anal is alright, like one said tightness is about it, try spice thing up though for the girl if you are going in from behind, use some dildo for some dp and try that out.


----------



## sjbang

a Sunday drive on a perfect Spring day


----------



## Bad panda

Anal is the best. I'm so lucky my girl let me fuck her butt all the time.


----------



## shahab6

DOB said:


> ok,its not sick,but it is little bit sad.All the bacteria that lives there,its dirty stinky disgusting poo shit crap diahera rotten junk methane  funk filthy skunk place


Vagina are dirty too, blood comes out. It has bacteria and etc..


----------



## augustaB

^^
DOB seems to be somewhat obsessed with bodily excretions.


----------



## Milf126

My husband and I engage in anal frequently and it's something I really enjoy. I am a small built woman but given the size of my husband you would think that anal would be painful. When he is all horned up, better be prepared cause he just fucks the hell out of me when I ride his cock.


----------



## JessFR

shahab6 said:


> Vagina are dirty too, blood comes out. It has bacteria and etc..



If blood were dirty as is seemingly implied here, we'd be dead. Also bacteria aren't inherently bad in all cases.

Quiet simply, you're full of shit, asshole. And assholes full of shit are clearly not welcome on this thread based on the posts... 

Ok so that last part was a joke, but the rest is true, you're wrong, the vagina is pretty much self cleaning.


----------



## Milf126

I love anal, so does my husband. After 30 years he still loves pounding my back door. I crave it at times as that is where my most intense orgasm comes from.


----------



## TommyJ

It depends on the girl. If she is into it well then its the most amazing experience in the world.

If she isn't so into it then its like having sex with someone not into it so its pointless.

Rim first then anal sex.

I had a girlfriend once and stuck my finger in her ass while she was riding me and she said "Wow thats different" and then started pumping me really hard. Since then she always grabbed my hand to make me do it again. But she was never into anal sex with my penis.

Moral of the story- everyone likes different things but its best to be open to new things bcoz you never know if you gonna like it. Hell ill try anything once. Im not gay but ive tried being with a guy just to see what it was like. It actually was truly amazing because i felt so naughty. Then i went to try Ladyboys and that was even more intense and they love anal so much its apart of their sexuality


----------



## Chemical Wizard

My girlfriend let me try it with her.  Because I was really into it.  She doesn't like it even with lots of foreplay and buildup.

If she's not turned on by it, then I am not into it.  It just doesn't make me horny if she hates it.  I have no desire to pursue unless she's getting off in some way shape or form.

She tries because she says she likes when I get off, but fucking her in her butthole just makes her cry in agony, which kills my boner realllllly fast


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

I like the vagina better as far as feel .vut when a girl lets you do her in the vutt the mental satisfaction is huge.and most girls I've done it with I've taught them how to make themselves cum while doing anal with a little clit play or vibrator...its hot


----------



## 777prp

It hurts!


----------



## 777prp

It hurts, you idiot!


----------



## 777prp

Be cautious. As you get older, if you practice anal frequently, your sphincter muscles weaken and you can't control farting or control feces dropping out of your Rectom. Diapers, anyone?


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's good, if they use an enema beforehand.  Some girls really get off from anal.  An ex of mine used to squirt like a fire hose when I would pound her butthole.


----------

